# Lawn moths



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I've had sod webworm issues and been treating for that, but the number of moths (definitely look like the typical gray sod webworm type) are multiplying out of control. Does nothing kill the moths? They've survived bifen xts (spray), granular bifen, carbaryl (spray), and even Dylox.

It's an infestation...like getting into your mouth levels while cutting grass.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Ugh! I don't know about the moth, but I'm going with GrubEx to control the larvae.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, forgot to include the preventative treatments of GrubEx as well. I just can't believe the moths survive after directly hitting them with Dylox.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Would love to know something that kills the moths as I have them everywhere now too.

Makes it a pain while mowing.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I did this last year for sod webworm treatment and it worked pretty well. It's all about continuing to hammer them and THEN putting down a preventative treatment. You can eradicate them from your lawn but without preventative measures then what prevents them from flying from your neighbors yard into yours and laying the eggs and starting the cycle over again?

Day 1:
Granular bifenthrin (only apply every 60 days) 
Liquid bifenthrin (Which, applied after the granular product, helps water it in)

Day 3:
Liquid bT (Organic Caterpillar & Webworm Control)

Day 7:
Liquid bifenthrin

Day 10:
Liquid bT

Day 13 or 14:
Liquid bifenthrin


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> I did this last year for sod webworm treatment and it worked pretty well. It's all about continuing to hammer them and THEN putting down a preventative treatment. You can eradicate them from your lawn but without preventative measures then what prevents them from flying from your neighbors yard into yours and laying the eggs and starting the cycle over again?
> 
> Day 1:
> Granular bifenthrin (only apply every 60 days)
> ...


https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/033270-00033-20150226.pdf

Make sure you guys are staying under your 12 month maximum with this plan.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan agreed 100%. With the granular 0.2% Bifenthrin you can apply 2X before hitting your yearly max and the lower % stuff you can obviously do more with the 0.2# AI/A yearly limit for the granular.

Interestingly enough I don't see any yearly limit references for Bifen IT and Talstar P liquid. Any experience with that?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan agreed 100%. With the granular 0.2% Bifenthrin you can apply 2X before hitting your yearly max and the lower % stuff you can obviously do more with the 0.2# AI/A yearly limit for the granular.
> 
> Interestingly enough I don't see any yearly limit references for Bifen IT and Talstar P liquid. Any experience with that?


Yes, the link I posted was the EPA label for liquid bifenthrin. The brand doesn't matter; its the amount of the active ingredient. And you need to include the granular in the calculations. Applying granular 6x per year and several doses of liquid in a 2 week span seems like it would be way overkill. I put out granular bifenthrin 3x a year and thats it, and I have no bug issues.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@SCGrassMan

So the label you provided has a yearly limit for every type of crop except for one, sod farms. Most yearly limits provided in that label are in the range of 0.1-0.3 # AI/Acre. When you get to the sod farm treatment it says for certain pests we can apply up to 0.4oz/K which is 0.21# AI/Acre. No mention of yearly limits but it does say in New York state that you should at least space out treatment by 2 weeks.

So again that label and the rest of the liquid bifenthrin labels I don't really see any mention of yearly limits for turf grass. It's interesting to me that granulars seem to have more defined limits that liquid. I'm guessing because it has a higher chance to leach into the soil.

Here are the other labels I have been looking at.

https://www.domyown.com/msds/Talstar_P_Professional_Insecticide_Label_2020.pdf
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Bifen_IT_Label1.pdf
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Bifenthrin_IT_7.9_F_Label3a_1.pdf

And for severity it's not like this is the preventative measures but if you have a bad infestation desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> @SCGrassMan
> 
> So the label you provided has a yearly limit for every type of crop except for one, sod farms. Most yearly limits provided in that label are in the range of 0.1-0.3 # AI/Acre. When you get to the sod farm treatment it says for certain pests we can apply up to 0.4oz/K which is 0.21# AI/Acre. No mention of yearly limits but it does say in New York state that you should at least space out treatment by 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


What I did and would do personally, is to treat with liquid bifenthrin coupled with Demon Max (zeta cypermethrin maybe?), and imidicloprid.


----------

